# Lymphocele ablation



## prabha (Feb 11, 2010)

What should be the CPT codes for the following procedure??

Clinical history: Patient with recurrent symptomatic lymphocele in the left lower quadrant. Patient underwent drainage procedure on January 29, 2010. Catheter output is less than 5 cc per day. Patient presents for sclerosis of cavity. 

Indication: 500 mg doxycycline mixed with 10 cc of normal saline and 10 cc 1% lidocaine

Procedure:The patient was placed supine on the
angiography table. Via the previously existing catheter aspiration was performed. No fluid was aspirated. After aspiration, 500 mg of doxycycline mixed with 10 cc of normal saline and 10 cc of 1% lidocaine was instilled into the cavity.The patient rotated in 4 positions over the course of one hour and
20 minutes. The 20 cc mixture was aspirated. The catheter was cut and removed. A sterile dressing was applied. The patient tolerated the as well.

Impression: Successful sclerotherapy of left lower quadrant lymphocele utilizing 500 mg of doxycycline


----------



## krishna.k (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi,

Go a head and use unlisted CPT code 49999 and make sure check with your provider.

Thanks


----------

